# How often does a ringneck poop?



## banndsand (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello.
I'm a little worried about my ringneck dove. I got her/him (not sure yet) this afternoon and I have yet to see the bird relieve itself. It has been almost two hours since we left the pet store. I'm wondering if it could be the stress of the move causing the dove to hold it in.
Is there anything I should be doing? Is this normal? Is this dangerous?


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it. I you are staring at your bird, you could be making it nervous. Best to do something quiet next to the bird, like read or play on the computer. That will give it company without stressing it out.


----------



## banndsand (Dec 5, 2013)

Ah that makes sense. I have been playing a game on a mobile device near the cage for a few minutes now and it seems to be acting more comfortable. It even went to eat, which it hadn't done since it first arrived, and drank some water.
Thank you for your quick and helpful reply. 
EDIT: And it finally relieved itself. Hurrah!


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

Your dove will like it if you talk softly to it. The tone of the human voice is sort of "dove-like" so doves will respond favorably if you communicate to it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

You will have more poop than you know what to do with when your dove settles in.


----------



## banndsand (Dec 5, 2013)

Well so far she has pooped on her grit dish, the carpet, my shelves, and even my hand. Fortunately I've got papers everywhere she goes now, and cleaning supplies on hand at all times  I think I'm prepared for whatever she can throw at me.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Sounds like you are going into the fertilizer business!! Good luck!! Hee!!


----------

